# Sick Mystik



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Worried about little Mystik...14 weeks/100 days old...and she is just not herself. We went to the vet yesterday at 1pm for her check-up and he took her temp and checked her over....proclaimed her "healthy except for some minor eye gunk". I told him that she hadn't been herself that morning...more lethargic and not really interested in food (a biggie for her as she is a little oink!) He had no concerns.

She rallied by evening and ate her chicken and bedtime dinner. She played with Luna and was back to her usual zippy self last night. This morning she ate her canned food when DH fed her and then some cooked chicken when I fed her about 11am. In the early afternoon she looked at lunch and walked away. Dinner...she actually gagged, walked away, and vomited something (Luna got it before I did). Bedtime..she gagged, walked away and vomited some liquid up (I got there first this time). She looked like she wanted to eat but knew it would make her sick.

She did have a big stinky in the litter box at dinner time and a small pee this evening. The girls aren't big drinkers, but she did drink out of Luna's fountain last night; I put her back in Luna's room for tonight. 

She lost 100g this week.

So...I tried telling DH she was going to the vet again tomorrow. His reply..."didn't you just take her and tell him already...what did he say?" Of course, he said healthy...but that was the first few hours. So, the "discussion" is on...With my luck, she will rally in the morning and make my argument harder again! I may be waiting for him to do something and grab the kitten and run tomorrow. I have no idea what is wrong...but I am worried.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no Mochas Mommy! It seemed like all was well last night. 

You mentioned in another thread that Luna had been poking around a plant. Could Mystik have eaten a bit? Or gotten into something else? It seems like something's upset her tummy. If she ate something that didn't agree with her, hopefully she'll just pass it on her own. 

You know Mystik better than your vet does, and now there are symptoms that she wasn't showing yesterday (with the gagging and vomiting), so I'm with you - I'd be back to the vet tomorrow, if only to ease my concerns. 

There are so many mystery ailments that members' kitties are dealing with right now! 

I hope little Mystik gets whatever is bothering her out of her system and you hear her thumping around like her usual self soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
Does Mystik have only eye gunk, or does she have some nose goobers to?? Possible upper respiratory illness? From the stress of the move to a new place and new big sister, And a change in diet??
It's not unusual for any cat or kitten to "get sick" within a short time of being moved and/or being stressed...
I just hope and pray that your little Imp, is back to being herself soon!!
If she's still not herself, I would be voting for the visit to the vet again!
Hugs for you and petpets for Mystik! 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

After much searching, I found the houseplant that Mystik was about to dig into and the matching one I chucked because Luna was poking around. Apparently it is considered safe (I'll apologize to the dead one later). 

"Maranta leuconeura kerchoviana (prayer plant, rabbit tracks, ten commandments plant) Plants from the Marantaceae are safe under most circumstances and to most species. 
Musa spp. (banana) Generally understood to be safe in the amounts swallowable by most pets or children. "

I don't see any nose gunk; she hasn't sneezed or coughed or anything. Just the eye gunk the vet seen (and very little of it).

Just tried to give her a treat and she went to the other side of the room. Put her near the water fountain, she played a bit with the water, and licked her paw but no big drink. She keeps sitting in front of the water fountain...but no drink. I hope it is just an upset tummy...bug or food that didn't agree (although Luna eats everything she eats). I don't know if she could have eaten some non-food item somehow and that is blocking her....she has had a bowel movement and pee...but not eating?

I really hope she is all better tomorrow and back to her usual Mystik self. She has been her 9 days and wormed her way into my heart....Luna loves her to pieces. But if she isn't going to be better tomorrow, then I hope she doesn't eat for my DH first thing in the morning. At least then he can be worried...since I put the bug in his ear all night.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope your beautiful kitten tarts feeling better soon. I hate when one of my fur babies feel sick. Hang in there and let us know what happens.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

6am here and she ran to her breakfast but wouldn't eat. Didn't gag, but turned and walked slowly away. When away from the food, she would still play and was grooming herself.

GROSS WARNING....I did notice a little pile of vomit downstairs from last night. It was a clear liquid with a slight yellowish tinge with tiny little orange chunks (like a carrot) in it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Healthy kittens don't turn their nose up at food or lose weight. This has been going on for a couple days...time for the vet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

^^ agreed


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd go to the vet. I don't know what the orange stuff would be, maybe she has eaten something she shouldn't have. If she's still have bowel movements then stuff is moving through her system, which is a good sign, but I'd take her to the vet for a check. I would do an x-ray to check if there's a blockage (or even gas or something) but it's your call.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I, like you, can always tell when something is "off" and go straight to the vet when I feel like something's wrong. I don't think you can ever be too safe, especially when dealing with kittens not eating.

I know when Ellie was a kitten, about two days after we brought her home she randomly got diarrhea, threw up some liquid and wasn't eating... at 1am on a Saturday night, of course. A trip to the emergency vet, she was diagnosed with a slight case of Coccidia, sub-q fluids and an antibiotic... the vet pretty much said we could've waited until Monday, but it would've driven me crazy because I knew something was wrong!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhhh Nooooo! Carrie, something is "Off" with Mystik...
If she ate something she shouldn't have, plant or a part of a toy, thread or ??
Maybe an Ultrasound Vs. X-ray? I know they each have their purpose, but I don't know what would be better in her case...
How well do you trust your normal vet?
Second opinion? Maybe the E-Vet clinic, you mentioned...
So scary...
BIG HUG and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Just back from the vet. She is 102.4F (102.1F on Wed), but he says that could be from the heat. She is hydrated and did eat for DH this morning (he says about 1/4 can of RC Kitten Food) and I haven't seen it redeposited. She had a bowel movement right before going to the vet. Vet said her bladder was full. Because I caught her twice rubbing her bum on the carpet, he did express her anal glands. He wants us to watch her tonight and if anything is off tomorrow they will take blood. But he was not concerned. We came home, she didn't want to eat (even when DH gave it to her), but ran upstairs to see Luna (probably to tell all the horrors of the vet) and promptly the two of them sat down to groom Mystik's bum. Right now, they are play fighting AGAIN. Could this have been anal glands? Vet did say it is not usual for a 14/15 week kitten to need them expressed...he said she probably would express it herself given time, but he did it anyway to be sure.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

MM,

Keeping paws crossed. I have been so anxious for you and her....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Anal glands?? That could certainly cause discomfort...
Did Mystik have a big build up?
I've got one female, Precious, who has had problems, off and on with anal gland issues...
However, when I started everyone on L-lysine, I've noticed that Precious's anal gland issues got much better!!
She hasn't had a flare up in several months now!!
I hope that's the only thing bugging Mystik!!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She turned her pretty little nose up to nomnoms, but then 10 minutes later I hear plastic rattling in the other room. There the little darling is trying her level best to break into the bag of freeze dried chicken treats. LIGHTBULB moment. I prepare her a dish with a 1/4 can of RC Kitten mush, 1/2tsp of pure pumpkin, a sprinkle of l-Lysine...mix it all together...then shake the mushed up crumbs from the bottom of the treat bag all over it. Little "darling" ate almost the whole thing! (Luna, of course, could smell treat and was doing her level best to get over there for her "share"...so I had to make her a dish of it too!) This hasn't been donated back yet...so here is hoping that she is improving. I will, however, be making a posting in the Complaints Thread if the little darling thinks I am going to sprinkle ALL her food with treat dusting!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
Whatever works to get her eating!!
Hope she keeps it down this time!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh that is so good to read!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You must be so relieved to see her eat! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that expressing her anal glands did the trick! Margaux had to have that done several times - that's what turned her into a holy terror at the vet. Hope Mystik does learn to do this on her own!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I hope so too! Luna tends to lick Mystik's derriere a lot...not sure if this is a good thing or not. 

Just managed to trick her into eating her 'slurrey' with a treat sprinkling again. Little darling actually took one look at the food dish and turned around, sat down with her back to it until I sprinkled treat on it. 

DH is doing raw chicken right now. Luna is being a glutton, but Mystik is putting her nose in the air. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Late to this thread! I am relieved she is eating a bit now! Phew. 
Hope she has turned a corner and is better tomorrow morning.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How is she doing tonight?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm wondering, as well as Spirite, how Mystik is doing tonight??
Better, I pray!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She hasn't gagged or vomited today. Been a bit more active...getting more so now, She napped between my legs on the couch,,,,,played toy all over my legs on the couch, played fishing on my iPad on the couch, and is now tormenting Luna on my legs on the couch. I am about to brave getting up iff the couch....very very carefully, to make their bedtime dinner. So, hoping she eats (although I think the little stinker will hold out for treat sprinkles again...she is milking this thing). I am NOT used to all this kitty attention....they've been very independent before now....no couch loving.

So, here's hoping night night noms goes in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Dinner may get served to them....if....you have any legs left to stand on!!
Sounds more like a "Mommy Mauling" than a "Love Fest"!
Glad Mystik seems to be doing better!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We just finished noms, and, as predicted, she raced over to check out both bowls, gave me a look, then plopped down on the carpet facing away from the bowls. I bring out the treat crumbs and she eats the top part of hers then edges Luna out to lick the top part of hers. Thankfully Luna is a very easy going kitten and almost thinks of herself as Mystik's mommy. But so e food went in - less than before she got sick - but she is eating and keeping it in. She is currently playing with Luna in Luna's room while I type this. Hoping tomorrow is even better.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That little Mystik is a smart little kitten! Her antics just crack me up - I can just see her turning her butt towards the food bowl until she hears the treats. 

All of this is looking very good! Hope she continues to perk up!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She is a little devil....Luna almost swatted her. Luna does NOT use her litterbox in her bedroom.....she will hold it and race to use Mystik's in the morning. Tonight, Luna is busy playing in her room, hears scratching, turns around, and there is Mystik making a little poo/HUGE stinky in Luna's box. I got such a look from Luna I almost felt like I should empty all the litter and replace it with clean stuff.....she had to settle for just a scooping. Needless to say, she hadn't given me our traditional 'tread, purr, love' time tonight....just looks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

She sounds like she is feeling better. Thank God! I love to read your post about their antics. Kittens can be such fun!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
How's the little Mischief Maker this morning??
Just got All Paws Crossed that Mystik is herself!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mystik pulled the "I'm not eating this canned stuff without treats sprinkled on it" for DH this morning. Even then, he says she only ate a little bit. I decided to put down a spoonful of raw venison for Luna as she isn't sick and she likes her raw food. (The vet asked us to only give canned for a couple days (even tried to say dried, but I was having none of that, especially as Mystik has NEVER had kibble).) Well...Mystik raced in and gobbled the entire spoon up and looked for more...and didn't even ask for treat sprinking. So I gave her another spoon; she ate some and tried to "bury" the rest (probably trying to hide it from Luna). She is now racing around, very Mystik-like. She has been a lot more loving with me while sick...climbing onto my lap and coming to find me quite a bit more...usually she thinks of Luna as her "mommy".

I weighed her this morning, in a week she lost 160g (5.6 oz)...but only 40g (1.4 oz) the last two days. So I am hoping she is on the uphill to recovery now. She is currently 1400g (just over 3 pounds) at 14.5 weeks. So, I am really hoping she keeps eating and I will feed her whatever she will eat.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh..with the weight loss, she was 1350g (barely under 3 lbs) at 13 weeks and 1560g (3.4 lbs) at 14 weeks (6 days later). Then she dropped to 1440g three days after the 1560g. So I didn't have a heart attack about the loss....just heart palpatations.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm...Seems Ms. Mystik has a leaning towards "exotic" tastes!!
Glad she scarffed down the venison!!
Her weight should bounce back quickly!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Sounds she is feeling so much better. What a relief.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL....Mystik is just spoiled. Her breeder knew we were going to raw feed, so that is all that she has ever had before she got some canned here. I am suspecting she is equating canned/cooked food with her illness and avoiding it.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Went out and got some Stella & Chewy's raw duck AND a nice, beautiful feeding syringe. Told the little princess she would eat her food on her own or.... She gobbled her entire dish of S&C duck and started in on Luna's dish. Might have to plop that syringe right next to the feeding dishes!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, of course she's eating, because you spent money buying a syringe...

But it seems like steady improvement over the last day or so?


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm really late to the thread but glad to hear she seems better! 

Hopefully it's all uphill from here!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Small improvements....hopefully back to herself soon. Dinner was S&C raw duck again (sprinkled with l-Lysine).....it got the "treatment". DH tried to give her raw chicken....."the nose in the air". I sprinkle freeze-dried chicken on the duck....she eats about 1tbsp. I get her to eat a couple small pieces of chicken off my finger....then DH puts her on the counter (where Luna always jumps to inspect the food preparation) and she eats another 1tbsp of duck. Back on the floor, she gives the look again, so I reduce myself to offering her raw duck off my finger (telling her that Luna is going to be mad she is stealing HER food). Get another 1/2 tbsp into her. I really don't want to use the syringe.....

She has gained 20g since last night.....

The things she has reduced me to......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh...and after all that, the two "turncoats" (as DH calls them) are curled up sleeping on my couch beside my legs, taking up 2/3 of the couch. 

Lucky him....he gets a whole couch to himself.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

turncoats! LOL! He's not recognizing how lucky he is to get a sofa to himself. It's amazing how much space one small cat can take up. They just ooze all over.

Hm. So still not feeling 100% - but she is playing still, right? At least it's good that she's gained a bit of weight. 

And yes, the things we do for our spoiled little monsters. I have to sit with Celia while she eats, and recently, it appears Mr. Casper has adopted this philosophy as well, though he's never seen me feed Celia. If I give them their food and walk away, they walk away. Then I get meowed at later because they're hungry. :roll:

It didn't take long for Mystik to train you and hubby!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She does play...not as much as before she got sick; Luna is very good about not pushing het too far.

I am totally jealous of his whole couch to himself.....I thought once the kids all moved out, I'd actually get a couch.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

This morning she woke up and was slow to get going. She is still the same weight at last night 1410 grams. Before I even put down food for them, she vomited a tiny pile of clear liquid (size of a quarter). I put down the canned food and, as expected, she ignored it. She went to the litterbox and left a stinky...didn't even try to bury it - Luna did. Without details, it was diarrhea - small amount. (I just started her on l-Lysine yesterday; when I started Luna on this, she had diarrhea the first day too...not sure if that is normal.) I offered her raw duck...she gagged and refused. I even offered dry Acana...again, gagged and refused. Guess I will have to resort to the syringe today. She is trying to play with Luna but not much energy. Of course, all I hear from DH is that "the vet said she was healthy, give it some time, just a stomach bug, she gained weight yesterday". GRRRR


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Have you checked with the breeder to see if any of the other cats are sick, especially her littermates. And whether they have any addition info or diagnosis?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I have emailed the breeder...but no answer.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no Carrie! I was hoping to see some Happy Dances going on...
Cat Mystery illnesses...
Will Drive You Crazy!!:what:
OK, Keeping All Paws Crossed...
(((Hugs))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry I'm late to this thread. It's so baffling not to know what's wrong with Mystik! Can you take her back to the vet but this time take a stool sample, also? Just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Breeder emailed back that all siblings are fine (that she has heard of). 

I managed to coax Mystik to eating some Primal freeze dried beef/salmon and some of their freeze dried chicken treats. She didn't want to eat it reconstituted, so ate it dry...but she did drink some water afterwards. 

She has had a couple chases with Luna...nothing like the rambunctous play-fighting they had before though!

Going to give it a bit then try some Wild Calling Chicken (canned) and see if I can entice her to eat some on her own...otherwise, I am very close to using that syringe! (For her sake and mine, I hope I don't have to!)


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She has had diarrhea this morning....and Luna buries it real FAST for her. (I actually seen Luna gag when she got in the box before I could get down the hall). 

She keeps rallying and then regressing. No idea what it could be. I don't think it is anything foreign she ate as food/water goes in and comes out (both ends, unfortunately, but it does come out). The vomiting is not food...just stomach acid. Is there anything that can neutralize stomach acid? 

If she isn't better tomorrow, DH is at work and I'll be having blood/stool/whatever tests done on her. If it is all for naught...then I will suck it up like a big girl and listen to all the "I told you so's". At least I won't be worried!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Possibly a "dumb" question :what:
But does Mystik already have her adult teeth...
Could she be having a "tooth" issue of some kind??


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She will be 15 weeks on Tuesday, so I don't think she has her adult teeth yet. They are razor sharp (got a nip today)! How could I tell?


----------



## stephy (Aug 17, 2011)

give some probiotics, will help with tummy and the runs


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More hugs and get well vibes for your baby!! 
Ugh, so frustrating to have no answers...
Have you taken her temp today?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I managed to get her to eat some Wild Calling Chicken...I'd say about 1/5 of a can....and she drank water. Didn't need any freeze dried anything to tempt her. 

Her breeder suggested I boil some brown rice and chicken for her. That is cooling on the counter while both kittens nap. She also mentioned very dilute small amount of chamomile tea....is that safe for cats?

She really turns her nose up at pure canned pumpkin. Can't even mix it in with her food....ugh!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm so late to this thread. I hope she is better soon. 
Sending positive thoughts and get well wishes!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I remember laurief once told me to try giving 1/4 famotidine tablet (like Pepcid) to help reduce stomach acid. That might settle down little Mystik's tummy a little, so that at least she's not vomiting liquid.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

spirite said:


> I remember laurief once told me to try giving 1/4 famotidine tablet (like Pepcid) to help reduce stomach acid. That might settle down little Mystik's tummy a little, so that at least she's not vomiting liquid.


That is for an adult cat though!! So I would hesitate giving it to a kitten....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh right! Oh my goodness, I hadn't even thought about that. Thanks for pointing that out before potential harm was done.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Both kitties have been napping since lunch (good thing...I wanted to give the bedroom carpets an excellent cleaning and many many rinses in case something was on the carpet and she licked it off her paw). 

Thanks for the suggestions spirite; I will keep that one in mind for older kitties. Might have helped Mocha as she had a very nervous stomach (and is the reason I have so few carpets left in the house!)

I only found contradicting information on chamomile tea for cats...so haven't tried that one. Some sites say it is safe....others say it isn't. 

The little munsters should be waking up for a play and dinner soon. Keep all paws crossed she eats again! I have the backup chicken/rice and backup-backup syringe if she doesn't get another good feeding in before bedtime.....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't do chamomile with a cat. You can use slippery elm though. You can make a syrup and syringe it into her. 

Slippery Elm | Little Big Cat


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, hope you don't have to go to the syringe for her food and that she eats on her own!

Slippery elm. Maybe I'll try that with Margaux, my little vomit monster.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Doodlebug...I shall try to find some tomorrow.

She ate a few licks of Wild Calling Chicken...then stopped. So I gave her the boiled rice/chicken all blended up...she licked it, I am guessing about 2 tbsp worth. She had no qualms, Luna looked at it like I scooped the litterbox onto a plate! Now she is racing around with Luna. She is down ANOTHER 30g....I guess it is back to the vet tomorrow. It is just so confusing that she won't eat, is only sick in the mornings, and is otherwise normal. UGH.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Well....barring a miracle overnight, I will be sitting at the vets with Mystikal tomorrow until I know what is going on. She still has diarrhea...still is eating very little...still is losing weight...

This all brings back the helpless feelings when Mocha was sick and I am petrified. I don't know if I can do this and I am so very very scared.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Hang in there, Mochas Mommy. Maybe this time the vet will find something wrong. Ask for Xray if you didn't get one last time!

How is Mystik doing this morning?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

It's common for vomiting and diarrhea in kittens to be caused by worms. I would get another fecal test to rule this out again. I had a kitten in 2000 that initially tested negative for worms but later found some in her stool. Let's hope that's all it is!!

Prayers and hugs for you and Mystik!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm hoping for worms too, as that would be an easy enough fix. I know how you feel though. When your babies are sick, it's such a helpless feeling. I hope all goes well today.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

MM,

I hear and even feel your extreme fear and anxiety.
Praying and waiting with you. Hoping the cause is found and found NOW.
Petpets to Mystik and BIG HUG to you


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

If I was in your shoes, I would be trying to find out if the other kittens from this breeder are going through the same thing. Because if they are, you could make a case that this illness occurred at the breeder's, which would mean the breeder should be coughing up the funds for the vet bills and treatments.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

AutumnRose74 said:


> If I was in your shoes, I would be trying to find out if the other kittens from this breeder are going through the same thing. Because if they are, you could make a case that this illness occurred at the breeder's, which would mean the breeder should be coughing up the funds for the vet bills and treatments.


 
She did get a reply from the breeder who stated that none of the other kitties had this problem. Hopefully, it is just worms!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She has had three dewormings already...could she still have worms?

I got up at 1 and 4:30 to feed her....nothing. Just gave her some now, nothing. At least she didn't visibly gag. I see she used her litterbox between 4:30 and now....hard to tell what it was, but looks like a small pee and a small poo...maybe softly formed? 

Am waiting to hear back from the vet as to an appointment time. Right now I am being doubly howled at....both her and Luna want that door opened....

I want blood tests. I want to rule out URI and worms? anything else I should be asking him to check?


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

You could ask the vet about an x-ray or ultrasound to check for blockages. The vet found gas in the bowels of our cat from physical exam but used an x-ray to confirm, so it might also spot gassy areas or any problems.

The vet will probably make suggestions for diagnostic tests. With our cat I just said, "I'm not leaving today until we've found out what's wrong with him." That prompted her to suggest things like blood panels, ultrasounds, etc.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I too would want blood testing done. Perhaps a UA as well. I'd be demanding answers. Has her stool ever been examined under a microscope? Perhaps she has a type of parasite that the dewormer isnt made for?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

More common cencerns among Bengal; Bengal Cat Forums ? View topic - Tritrichomonas Foetus (A cause of diarrhoea in cats) also I'd be concerned about IBD. It is common in Bengals, something is off about their GI track. http://www.ehow.com/about_6598537_bengal-cat-health-problems.html 

Have you had x-rays? Could be a blockage?

Hoping this can be solved quickly...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Carrie! I know that fear and paranoia too!!
And it is Terrifying when you don't know what is wrong...
At least if you can find out, you know what direction you need to take, and can get a plan of action going...
I absolutely HATE feeling helpless to Do Anything...It's the worst...

Like Marie suggested, get Mystik tested for "Other" parasites...
There's one that vets don't routinely check for...and I can't remember it's name....again...
I know it's been talked a lot about on the forum...check under diarrhea threads??
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I doubt that a kitten that came from a quality breeder has worms...it's unlikely that they are in the cattery. Possibly T. Foetus, but this doesn't seem to be presenting as we've seen other cases. After four days, I would think a bacterial or viral infection would have either gotten much worse or there would be improvement...but it seems she's just been pretty much the same. So I'm thinking she ingested something that she chewed on and has some sort of blockage going on, especially given her age. Hopefully the vet will do an x-ray or ultrasound.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

sheiladoreen said:


> You could ask the vet about an x-ray or ultrasound to check for blockages. The vet found gas in the bowels of our cat from physical exam but used an x-ray to confirm, so it might also spot gassy areas or any problems.
> 
> The vet will probably make suggestions for diagnostic tests. With our cat I just said, "I'm not leaving today until we've found out what's wrong with him." That prompted her to suggest things like blood panels, ultrasounds, etc.


I would still bring the stool sample, just in case. Maybe she's got a persistent case of worms that requires more aggressive treatment?


I mentioned Xray earlier, too. That's always a good idea. My brother's cat has IBD and is always vomiting and going diarrhea. I hope that's not the case. Although it's manageable it's a stinky problem!

Keep us in the know, MM!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just saw Carmel's post! Yes! Tritrichomonas Foetus is what I was what I was referring too!
Thanks Carmel!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Vet does not think she ate something and it is blocking as she isn't continuously vomiting. Her fever was 102.5, so up 0.1 since Friday. He did a chemistry screen and it came back as all normal except sodium and potassium were high (which he expected given she has diarrhea). The CBC and Diff take longer and we will have them tomorrow (maybe tonight, if we are lucky). He is thinking a bug or infection, so he gave her an injection and we have Clavamox drops. Also a can of Recovery formula. 

We just got home and she is being really weird. I have a video and will post it separately.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Carmel said:


> More common cencerns among Bengal; Bengal Cat Forums ? View topic - Tritrichomonas Foetus (A cause of diarrhoea in cats) also I'd be concerned about IBD. It is common in Bengals, something is off about their GI track. Bengal Cat Health Problems | eHow
> 
> Have you had x-rays? Could be a blockage?
> 
> Hoping this can be solved quickly...


 
Good information. I didn't know this about Bengals, especially not being able to eat table scraps (Is raw food considered table scraps?)


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

*HELP! What is wrong? -- Mystik*

Just got back from the vet and she got an antibiotic shot...this is what she is doing...is this normal? What should I be doing? 

Click for the video


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
ACK!! Now you've got to wait for the other test results...
Nothing like that"Pins & Needles" feeling...
Hope you get those results, Tonight!
Acting Weird?? 
I hope she's just upset about having to go to the vet...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I have no idea but I would be heading right back to the vet with that video and show him.

Seeing that bothers me, deeply.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I posted a video in a HELP! thread so hopefully it gets an answer quickly.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

oh dear, oh dear, oh dear! that would make my heart stop. Did they give her oral meds? I think I would immediately send this to the vet and ask their opinion. Please be well little Mystik!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

No, it was a shot in the bottom....and she hasn't eaten today either.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Take her back to the vet NOW. She could be having an allergic reaction to the injection.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

MM,

My gut is telling me that the vet NEEDS to see this...Something is not right.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

(Abba, please help Mystik, MM and the vet. )


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG...That looks like an inner ear problem? Or tooth problem? 
Mystik doesn't look to stable...
She paws at her mouth briefly...
Head shaking, like her ears are bothering her...

What is the antibiotic shot she was given??
Cats can have allergic reactions to a lot of things...shots included...
I REALLY hope someone else has seen something like this, and can help...
Lots of BIG HUGS and Prayers, 
S.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, this would freak me out a bit. My first thought was a reaction to the antibiotic.... 

Have you looked in her mouth?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I sent the video to the vet and phoned to tell them to look. I see nothing in the part of her mouth I can get to see.,,,,she wiggles a lot. She was making movements with her mouth like a dry mouth. She isn't pawing and falling all over right now...but slowly walked to her water dish to get a drink (really slow drinking). Looks kind of like a drunk walking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Is her breathing normal or short shallow breaths?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no! I'm sending prayers to you and Mystik. I hope the vet can find out what is wrong.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm voting for back to the vet with that video too...
Or even the Emergency Vet for a second opinion...
An X-ray should have been done?!
Do you feed her anything with bones in it?
When I was growing up, one of our little dogs was throwing up and gagging...my mom took Dixie to the vet, turns out she had a small piece of bone stuck in her throat...
Prayers for both of you...
Carrie Big Hugs...I know how this must be panicking you...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Her breathing seems to be about the same as Luna's. 
She hasn't had anything with bones...even the raw she was fed was commercial and very mushy.
She is sitting on the floor in her room, purring lightly, but refuses to play with her laser or favourite feather toy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Waiting here with you, holding your hand, sending prayers and petpets. Make sure that this is noted in her medical file and that it happened right after an injection.

What was the drug given to her????


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Have any x-rays or ultrasound been done or even suggested? ?
If not...I can't say I'm thrilled about your vet, right now...
Second opinion time!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am not sure what the injection was....it was listed as injection. They sent her home with clavomox so perhaps that. I am still waiting for the vet to call....sitting here on the floor with her.....she is curled up, trying to sleep now.....




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I suggested xrays/ultrasound, but he really feels with the symptoms that this is an infection and this medication will clear it up.

I may just be hunting for a new vet really soon....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Have any x-rays or ultrasound been done or even suggested? ?
> If not...I can't say I'm thrilled about your vet, right now...
> Second opinion time!!


 
I agree with this. I also agree with someone else mentioning going to an emergency vet. How long have you had your vet? Maybe find a cat specialist?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm assuming the injection was Covenia...which has a long history of side effects. Although I don't know that any of them are what you're seeing in her now. I do know that her behavior in that video is not normal. 

I also think that administering Covenia to a kitten who has no known history of response to antibiotics is malpractice. This drug can stay in their system for months. If she has a bad reaction, there is no going back. Please find a new vet before this one kills her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie request copies of ALL paperwork and "tests" from your vet!
That way you'll already have them if you go to another vet!
Start a log of all her symptoms, if you haven't already and take her temperature regularly.

SOME vets make me want to pull my hair out!
I had to "demand" from my old vet to take a sterile pee sample from my Snickers!
He's really great for some things, not so much with others...
So now I have a second vet for kitty issues!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> I suggested xrays/ultrasound, but he really feels with the symptoms that this is an infection and this medication will clear it up.
> 
> I may just be hunting for a new vet really soon....
> 
> ...


 
You know, I had a vet who listened to my fears but really felt it was just an upper respiratory infection, even though I said it felt like it hurt her when I picked her up. She was a kitten. I asked for an Xray and he said not to bother, as he knew what it was.

Well, it WASN'T an URI. And she got worse. I took her to another vet. It turned out to be FIP and her lungs were filling with fluid. I will never forget my vet's firm diagnosis of URI, which I feel just caused her more pain. She passed away, as it was too late to do anything.

MM, listen to your intuition. What do you feel should be done? What is your gut saying?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YES!! Listen to YOUR intuition!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am too upset to even realize I have intuition. All I want to do is go hide under my bed and never come out. This is bringing all the pain I went through with Mocha back and I can't handle it. I desperately want her to get better...but after Mocha's vet and seeing Mystik like this...I have absolutely NO trust in vets right now....NONE.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> I am too upset to even realize I have intuition. All I want to do is go hide under my bed and never come out. This is bringing all the pain I went through with Mocha back and I can't handle it. I desperately want her to get better...but after Mocha's vet and seeing Mystik like this...I have absolutely NO trust in vets right now....NONE.


 
Listen, I don't blame you. I went through the same thing you're going through now about not trusting vets but if Mystik isn't better then I would take her either to another vet or to the emergency clinic. 

We are all here waiting and praying for Mystik and you.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> I'm assuming the injection was Covenia...which has a long history of side effects. Although I don't know that any of them are what you're seeing in her now. I do know that her behavior in that video is not normal.
> 
> I also think that administering Covenia to a kitten who has no known history of response to antibiotics is malpractice. This drug can stay in their system for months. If she has a bad reaction, there is no going back. Please find a new vet before this one kills her.



Dr. Pierson's website has a whole section on Convenia.

Convenia: Worth the Risk? by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: Long-acting antibiotic for cats that can have serious side effects


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
Consider this "Tough Love"...
Mystik NEEDS you more than ever to be the Sane, Rational Mommy!!
I KNOW that horrible panicked feeling!
But YOU have to set that Aside...
For HER sake!
YOU are her voice!
And her Champion!

WE are ALL here for you and we'll ride this out together! 
YOU are not alone!
NOW-GET Going With your girl!!
HUGS and PRAYERS for both of you.
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

It was not Covenia....it was penicillian and clavamox....so one less worry.

He wasn't able to see the video, so I am trying to resend it.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Carrie,

Im with Sharon on this one.
YOU need to be there for Mystik. RIGHT NOW.
WE will be here for YOU.

So understand that this is bring everything with Mocharightbackrighthereinyourface.

Mystik needs you to pull out of that right now for the moment. She needs you. Right now.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

How is Mystik? Is she still acting the same way as the video?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I know how hard it is and I am right there with you. You are not alone.

Judy


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She is sleeping under her bed right now. 

I brought her upstairs to her room....she sat with me, purred for a bit, then slowly walked over to her water dish to drink maybe 4-5 laps. She looked like a little child who is awakened in the middle of the night and made to walk. She is breathing about the same rate as Luna (slightly older kitten). She does move her mouth occasionally (sort of like we do when we wake up and our mouths are really dry). She was not interested in her favourite feather wand, laser pointer, or even in Luna (I held Luna back from running to her...but that didn't even get her interest and usually she races to see her). 

In the car on the way home from the vet, she was meowing for the first 10 minutes, then she got "wilder" (trying to get out, clawing at the carrier, almost flipped it over...but calmed down if I held it up - at stoplights - so she could see outside). At home, I let her out of her carrier, and she did that walk funny, flop down, swat at face. I grabbed my camera and by then she had made her way from the kitchen through dining room to the living room where I shot the video...so about 2 minutes. After that last flop down and swat face, I took her up to her room and she just plopped down. So no more of that scary stuff...she just seems to want to sleep.... 

(TBH...I had her up late trying to syringe feed her (1am), then woke her up at 5 to try to feed her...then had her up at 8 trying again...she may be legitimately tired and tired of me!)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

That face-swatting behavior isn't going to be at all related to tiredness.

The fact that she is walking normally a bit suggests it isn't neurological, but batting at her face and gagging like she seems to be doing is a huge concern.

I understand you want to stick with this vet and you've been waiting on info, but if I saw anything like that behavior from my cats they'd be in the carrier and in the car on the way to the e-vet so fast my SO's head would spin.

That kitten needs to go to emergency. Worst case scenario, you spend $100 to get told she's got something stuck in her throat. IMO that's a risk you should take. Bring the video and take her in.

Even if it has stopped temporarily I wouldn't be waiting.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the information. Have you been checking up with her under the bed? Like checking her breathing to make sure it's even? Does she seem better?

I know she purred a few minutes but purring can also be a sign of fear or pain.

I would ask friends for vet referrals. Or bet yet, call your area emergency clinic and tell them what's going on. They may help you decide whether she needs immediate help or not. My BEST bet: Get her out from under the bed and take her to the emergency clinic.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

librarychick said:


> That face-swatting behavior isn't going to be at all related to tiredness.
> 
> The fact that she is walking normally a bit suggests it isn't neurological, but batting at her face and gagging like she seems to be doing is a huge concern.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, the face swatting is a big concern!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Batting her face?

Just tossing this out? At what age do kittens start loosing their baby teeth? Anyone know? Could the behavior she is exhibiting around her face, gagging etc be related to any sort of pain, loosing baby teeth? anything like that...

Im trying to brain storm here...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

♡♡♡Sweet Mocha, If she could talk, would probably be trying to tell you...

"Concentrate on Mystik, she needs you there for her!
I Already know how much I was loved and Now it's HER turn, to feel your Love...Make me proud Mommy!".♡♡♡

HUGS,
Sharon


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Marie5890, only if she swallowed one (which they do usually do) and it got stuck. That is no where NEAR normal kitten teething behavior. Typically it doesn't even bug them.

I only knew my boys were teething because they wanted to chew everything they could get their mouths around, and were little brats. Pain makes them into little fuzzy PITAs, just like it does to anyone else.

Pawing her mouth like that is a huge red flag.

I sincerely hope you're OTW to the vet...your gut was right. something is up with that kitten. I really hope it's a quick fix and you can get back to bonding with your new babies ASAP.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

10cats2dogs said:


> ♡♡♡Sweet Mocha, If she could talk, would probably be trying to tell you...
> 
> "Concentrate on Mystik, she needs you there for her!
> I Already know how much I was loved and Now it's HER turn, to feel your Love...Make me proud Mommy!".♡♡♡
> ...


^^^This. Sharon is right. If Mocha could talk to you right now, I believe this is what she'd say. (And this made me tear a bit, too.)


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Carrie. Please ask your vet (and your breeder) about distal neuropathy/polyneuropathy. 

You need to try and stay calm to think clearly. Best wishes for you both.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mochas Mommy said:


> It was not Covenia....it was penicillian and clavamox....so one less worry.


That's good. But the lesson here is to know what they are treating your cats with and ask questions if it's something you're not familiar with. You are her champion and the one who cares the most...verify that your vet is doing the right things. It's saved my crew more than once.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

The video is not loading properly for me, but perhaps this will help>



> When a cat starts clawing at its mouth, the most obvious explanation is oral or dental pain. Therefore this is the first possibility, which must considered. However, some cases repeated dental examinations and removal of some or many teeth may not stop the behaviour and bad dental work may provoke it. So a specialist dental vet is a must if dental work is to be done.
> The syndrome was first mentioned in 1994 (Roche, 1994) and I wrote about it in my then Daily Telegraph column a few years later. It seems there are episodes of this behaviour, separated in time sometimes by years; or the behaviour is continuous. It may start in kittenhood at teething or vaccination time. Adult sufferers are more common than kittens.
> The mysterious face clawing behaviour seems to occur mostly in Burmese, crossbred Burmese, and breeds with Burmese ancestry such as Burmillas and Tonkineses. It is probably an inherited disorder.


face clawing, tongue tearing – feline orofacial pain syndrome in cats

http://www.catexpert.co.uk/wp-content/themes/shopperpress/thumbs/Form-5-FOPS-info-sheet-disease.pdf


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh jeez, that video. I would be freaking out! I hope poor Mystik gets better. I second the emergency vet thing. I second an emergency vet. In my experience they have seemed far more knowledgeable. Get better Mystik and hang in there MM!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

21inCostaRica said:


> The video is not loading properly for me, but perhaps this will help>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's good information but I think Mystik originally went to the vet because of vomiting and diarrhea. (and had a slight temperature) She started stumbling and clawing at mouth after she received an antibiotic injection. So it's probably not the orofacial syndrome.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

At 14 weeks she would be very young for teething problems...adult teeth usually come in around 4.5 - 5 months. I guess anything is possible, but I think it's very unlikely. 

Disagree with the vet that she would be continuously vomiting if she had a blockage...it could be partial which will often result in intermittent vomiting. Besides, she's not eating much of anything anyway, so what's to vomit? 

I hope he's right, but this doesn't feel like a bug at all.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Mochas Mommy just want to add my prayers to you and Mystik that everything will be fine. I do agree with the emergency vet idea. That video is scary.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I just read through this entire thread and I'm so sorry you're going through this. There is nothing worse than that helpless feeling when we don't know what's up with our babies. 

The video is worrying, if you're not already I'd also urge you to go to the e-vet. If nothing else you'd get a second opinion. I would also insist on an x-ray or ultrasound. This seems to have been going on too long. If it's 'just' an infection it would either be better or worse now. My gut says partial blockage of some sort. It seems the most likely to me too. 

Sending good vibes your way! Get better little Mystik!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> At 14 weeks she would be very young for teething problems...adult teeth usually come in around 4.5 - 5 months. I guess anything is possible, but I think it's very unlikely.
> 
> Disagree with the vet that she would be continuously vomiting if she had a blockage...it could be partial which will often result in intermittent vomiting. Besides, she's not eating much of anything anyway, so what's to vomit?
> 
> I hope he's right, but this doesn't feel like a bug at all.


 
I agree. After watching that video several times it appears she's trying to get at something in her mouth. Coupled with the diarrhea and gagging (and not always vomiting) she could have ingested string or dental string from the waste basket (I hope not!!).

Emergency vet is a must. They will probably do Xrays and Ultra Sound.

Anyone know the recent update on Mystik yet?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

But, Lets say, something was stuck in Mystik's throat...
THE only thing that would show something is an X-ray...

In my experience with cats, an illness produces a higher temperature...
That Mystik isn't showing a High temperature makes me wonder about the vet saying she's just got a "Bug"...

Throwing up after eating, diarrhea, and "Off" of her regular playful self...BUT no fever to speak of, perhaps a bit elevated...

She needs x-rays to totally exclude any kind of foreign body being stuck somewhere in her...
Kittens are notorious for finding things they shouldn't, EVEN if you've done Everything Right to try and "Kitten Proof" their area...

Carrie sending more HUGS and PRAYERS! 
S.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Mochas Mommy, I'm so sorry you're going through this with Mystik.

Honestly, I really suggest a trip to a well-reviewed (I read reviews on pretty much everything) emergency vet. We had a negligent vet a few years ago misdiagnose our dog's cancer for months as something minor and she was treating something totally wrong. We took him to our emergency vet and the vet knew INSTANTLY what it was, even before doing tests or x-rays. It made us realize how awful our previous vet was. Usually, emergency vets are the best at what they do.

I feel like a good quality emergency vet or a well-reviewed cat-only vet for a second opinion is really needed in this situation. If you're doubting the care at all... time for a new vet.

I hope Mystik starts feeling better soon and you can get a better second opinion about her.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mystik does have a fever 102.5 and it is blessedly HOT today (35C or 95F) for our neck of the woods (we are usually only in the 26C/79F range). The house is HOT. 

Mystik has come out of her room, she drank a LOT of water (well, for her..even before getting sick). She was wobbly (somewhat like a little child when you first wake them up), but got more steady on her feet.

She peed a tiny pee, ate a tiny bit of Royal Canin Medi-cal food, then licked up about 1/4 can of Wild Calling Rabbit (she stole Luna's lunch...I wasn't going to argue if she was eating!) Then she had a big watery poo and ate some more rabbit. She then helped herself to some treats. Then more water...then gravy/water and a few more licks of rabbit. 

After eating and drinking, her tail went back up and she started toddling after Luna....not energetically, but still trying. Right now, they both are napping.

The vet finally seen the video and he was concerned. His initial thought is that she may have had either a seizure (from a combination of being worked up in the car/fever/and hot house) or something neurological. He would like to wait for the CDC tomorrow. He did not think it was the Clavamox.

I did call my daughter who put a call into her sister-in-law who works as a Vet Tech at an emergency Vet office. Still waiting to hear from them.

I sent a LONG email to the breeder....NOT happy...she started showing symptoms exactly a week after we got her....Luna is perfectly healthy....

I guess we:
1. wait to hear what the evet says....
2. monitor to see if THAT happens again
3. keep lots of fluids in her/try to get her to eat
4. start researching fever seizures and neurological problems....
5. Keep praying for little Mystik....


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

*PRAYERS PRAYERS PRAYERs!!!!!*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

102.5 is the high end of normal for a cat's body temp...it is not considered a fever.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Checking my pet first aid book: 
A "Normal" range temperature for cats is anywhere between 99 degrees and 102 degrees...
If it goes to 103/104 degrees, it's considered a "Moderate" fever.
High fever, 105 degrees, see a vet the same day.
106 degrees or higher-IT'S an Emergency!! Get to a vet immediately! 

Quick first aid tip:
Use an instant ice pack or frozen corn or peas on top of a washcloth over the neck area, back of head...this not only cools them, but helps to reduce the heat in the brain and prevent brain swelling, which can kill them...
And transport Immediately to a Vet!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, just getting updated now...I am so sorry you are going through this. Poor sweet Mystik! Watching that video made me feel dizzy with concern. Prayers for you and your kitty. 
Sending you waves of strength and fortitude across the miles, and more prayers of insight for your vet...I do agree a second opinion may be helpful given what looks like neurological symptoms...
Ugh,...massive hugs


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

He doesn't think it's the Clavamox? You know, I would just take her to the emergency vet and see what they say. Bring the video. I just don't think 'waiting' is a good idea, especially if it is a seizure of some sort. Mystik is a special little girl. We're all pulling for her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is just in case of...

Signs of Shock in a cat:
Woozy and weak.
Difficulty standing.
May be unaware of their surroundings.
The gums first turn dark pink or red, then become pale in 5 to 10 minutes as oxygen levels fall.
A cat's gum are normally paler than a dog's and they will look grey, white or very pale when the cat is in shock.

Pets who have gone into shock may have very low blood sugar levels.
Raising the blood sugar, may be helpful in these cases.
The quickest way to raise blood sugar is to rub a drop or two of Karo syrup or honey on the gums.
It will be absorbed through the tissues almost instantly. 
Get to a vet!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to apologise if I've freaked anybody out. The OP was asking a few pages back what else could she ask the vet, so I thought it could be helpful.

I'm just going to say one last thing since Mystik's pupils seem to be dilated. If this is the case it should be brought to the vet's attention.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pilar, I would think Carrie appreciates ALL input...sometimes you can be so close to something, you can't see the big picture...
I've sure appreciated people's input and ideas, when I couldn't think straight, because of being so worried about a "baby"...
S.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sending lots of prayers to you and Mystik


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, how are you and Mystik doing?? HUGS and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Another condition I've read about Bengals (not a good one...) that I hadn't heard of before:
Pyruvate Kinase Deficiency in Cats | petMD

Here's a topic on it at another forum:
Bengal Cat Forums ? View topic - Pyruvate kinase deficiency (PKDef) (IS NOT PKD) FIP-like

Have you had blood tests done at the vets?

Here's something I just read as well:


> Seizures (or epilepsy) in cats, are more of a symptom of an underlying condition than a medical condition. Seizures fall into two basic categories:
> 
> Secondary, related to another underlying condition.
> Feline Hypertension
> ...


So, seizures _could_ be something solvable... definitely look for all kinds of parasites, including tritrichomonas foetu.

And I hope the breeder is footing this bill!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness.  It was so hard to watch that video; she looked so miserable. 

In the last update, she was eating and drinking a bit, which was very good news. 

Have you heard anything from the vet tech friend? It's probably now after hours where you are, so if she's not showing improvement, I hope you have an emergency vet within driving distance. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Mystik. You must be beside yourself...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow, so many things happened and I've only read this link just now! :sad: MM, I hope you are doing better than you were earlier today, and Mystik is better than how she looked in that video...

Can't really offer much, but keeping my fingers crossed for Mystik and sending healthy vibes to her, wisdom and clarity to your vet, and calming and strengthening vibes to you. Please know we're all rallying and rooting for you and Mystik to overcome this, whatever this is!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh dear. I haven't read your thread for a while and so much has happened. I echo what Tabbcatt had written above. We are all behind you and Mystik and hoping you get a definitive answer to the cause and a course of treatment to full recovery.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your support. It has been a horribly emotional day for me and I cannot express how much all of your support, prayers, and comments have helped me make it through the day.

Mystik is a lot more Mystik-like. After her re-entry to eating just after lunch, she had a huge nap. I woke her at dinner time and she ate like she hadn't seen food before. (Of course, I spent the better part of that 45 minutes following her around the house with her dish so she could eat a bit/explore a bit...but she was EATING and ate what she normally would have eaten). She played and napped a bit after this. Around 10pm our time, it was medication time...she took it like a trooper (guess she is used to the syringe now)...only took a couple freeze dried ducks and a nice needle tooth right into my finger getting the treat....but she got every single drop down. Then she played the "I want more treat on my bland, tasteless Royal Canin Medi-cal food"....that worked great and she got most of her entire serving down....UNTIL she noticed that Luna was getting "special attention - raw duck pellets". She promptly had to steal some from Luna. But...she is eating...that is all that matters. No vomit...last diarrhea I seen was at 2:30. I just finished putting her to bed...and she has been walking fine, played with me, coordination was fine for laser dot...she is up 40g today...first gain in a week! 

I did communicate with my daughter's SIL who is a vet tech at an after-hours e-Vet clinic. The vet on duty seen the video and the blood chemistry. He thinks either the sodium or potassium high could have caused that behaviour (both were off the chart...I was supposed to get an email of the results, so I hope to have copies of all chemistry and CBC results tomorrow morning). Another scenario would be if she hit her head while flopping around in the car in her carrier...when she was flipping out. I honestly can't remember if she would have or not...all I remember is that behaviour at home...the rest is a haze. The SIL did say that she was disgusted Mystik wasn't put on fluids to improve her electrolytes. (Their after-hours e-vet clinic is about 30 minutes from our house...so if we need e-vet services, we will utilize them...but they only provide emergency services and then refer back to your regular vet). 

I talked to DH tonight and neither of us are too happy with the vet right now...although he came highly recommended and with honours. With a cattery starting up, we need a vet we can count on to do what needs to be done and fast. I went with 4 pages of written notes on all symptoms and observations. Needless to say, it looks like we may be looking for a new vet. 

Thanks for reading all this...but mostly, thank each and every one of you for your support, caring, suggestions, research, prayers, love, pushes, and everything else. I do not think I could have gotten through this day without all of you! I am hoping Mystik continues to improve and gets back to her normal little terrorizing self soon...and I hope Luna doesn't catch this. I constantly pray that whatever caused that behaviour on the video is not serious....let it just be high Na/K...that can be rectified!

Thanks everyone...you are all fabulous and it is wonderful to know there is such a strong support group here! Hopefully I can repay some day!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH Thank Goodness!! I'm so glad you got this posted before I went to bed, since I just got home from work! Now I'll even be able to sleep better!
Carrie you've got to be exhausted! 
I hope you get a good sleep and in the morning find Mystik full of herself and mischief!!
Rest easier now!
((((Hugs))))
S.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Carrie, so glad to read this. I can tell you are calmer, which is good, and so glad Mystik had a good nap, ate food and seems better.

So glad you go some feedback from the e-vet. 
Im hoping that as Mystik continues to stablize (GET BETTER YOU CRAZZY KITTIE!!!  ) that you can take some serious deep breathes and do that research. 

I know many of us know what it's like to do the research while one of our furry ones is ill, but it is so nicer if we can do it when we are calm....

(((HUGS)))))) and hoping for a quiet Tues. for all of you.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, that's certainly better news than before! I will keep you all in my prayers that Mystik will continue to get better and become her old self.

To everyone else: I have learned a lot about other diseases on this thread I've never heard before, so thanks for that. I also only heard a little about Convenia but after reading the links about it I will never let my cats near that stuff! (Thank goodness Mystik did not get that drug!)

Carrie, I hope you find a really good vet you can trust. Hopefully, you can find a vet that specializes in cats. Maybe the emergency vet tech can refer someone good?

Tess


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Just wanted to see how Mystik is doing...Getting back to normal, I hope?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Just a quick question...when are you weighing her? Ideally, to get a good base-line weigh, I'd suggest weighing her BEFORE feedings. So she won't have food in her tummy that you'll be weighing, that can cause an inflated weigh gain.

Other than that I'm glad she seems to be improving.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

librarychick....I generally weigh my kittens once a week first thing Sunday morning. But with Mystik being sick, I was weighing her morning and night every day to compare; I have long detailed timeline of every single thing she ate, drank, pee/poo, weight, activity so I could compare...but OCD about that!

CBC came back and the vet says everything is in the normal range. We are continuing to monitor for both digestive and neurological symptoms (this will be one LONG book). I asked that all blood work results be emailed to me..will call the office if it isn't!

Mystik is VERY Mystik this morning. She actually even ate some kibble overnight (and she has NEVER eaten kibble in her life). Her weight maintained over night. She fought tooth and nail against her meds this morning; I got them in without another battle wound for me! She tore into her bowl of wet food and is running around the house now calling for Luna (who is ignoring her and hissing at her when they are together). 

The vet also mentioned that Mystik may have rubbed her paw on her neck and gotten some of the alcohol on it...then licked it off...and that caused the reaction. (She hadn't eaten anything in about 10 hours by then.) Anyways I am closely monitoring everything she does and recording it. She is being a big baby right now!

I, too, have learned A LOT in the last 24 hours. For everyone with kitties, when you notice they are "off" start keeping a journal of all symptoms and what they eat/drink/eliminate and times....helps tremendously for your own sanity!


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad Mystik is feeling better. What a scare.

You know, it makes sense about the alcohol. One time Felix needed an ultrasound and a blood test for hypert. He managed to lick off some of the ultrasound gel and the alcohol in the carrier on the way home. He was doing the same thing - gagging, trying to wipe the stuff out of his mouth, didn't want to eat. I learned after that to wipe off the gel and any reachable alcohol at the vet's office and then really wipe him down with a warm washcloth when we got home.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh wow...More stuff I didn't know. I mean, I knew alcohol wasn't good for them but didn't knows vets used this. Great information!

Soooo glad Mystik is acting like herself! Whew...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

*Blood test results*

For those in the know and the curious at heart...

Click on the thumbnails...they are uploaded to my photobucket....


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Resident lab expert advice please...
DH is really concerned about the word "normal" (<--vet words) and the elevated RDW score (not happy about the sodium and "really high potassium" (<--DH words). 
I have been researching....the RDW appears to be associated mainly with anemia. Vet wasn't overly concerned with high potassium as all other scores were normal so he didn't think it was kidneys. 

Sodium was >180 (150-165mmol/L normal)
Potassium was >10.0 (3.7-5.9 mmol/L normal)
RDW was 29.9% (10-26% normal)


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know much about reading charts and I'm not an expert but I looked up some things about high sodium and potassium levels and there are a list of symptons. The word that stuck out as a symptom was SEIZURE. Isn't this what your vet determined from seeing the video? 

Excess Sodium in the Blood in Cats | petMD 

You mentioned she didn't get fluids while at the vet. If that's true I would take her somewhere to get her fluid levels up. Have you done the skin pinch to make sure she's hydrated?

Here's one for high potassium levels:

http://www.petmed.com/cat/conditions/cardiovascular/c_ct_hyperkalemia


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Excessive Potassium in the Blood in Cats | petMD 

Sorry about that. Hope this link works!


I don't know what RDW means, sorry...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks texasgirl...

I guess there are a few theories about what caused the video action...I am praying it was the licked some alcohol theory...as that seems to be the least horrific and shouldn't be a long lasting health concern.

[RDW] 8.0-12.0
Red Cell Distribution Width: A measurement of the variability of red blood
cell size. Higher numbers indicate greater variation in size.

http://www.2ndchance.info/dxme-RDW.htm

That looks like anemia...whatever causes that in a 15 week old kitten. Still from weaning? They don't eat a lot of "red" meat...but I am pretty sure even wild cats don't. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I just read the info on the same site, and another possibility was iron deficiency due to chronic IBD. However, I'd think Mystik would be too young for that? 

The high sodium reading might be because she'd been vomiting and had diarrhea. But of course, the question is what brought on the vomiting and diarrhea. 

If Mystik is feeling all better - and it seems she is! - then this might turn out to be one of those mystery ailments that just goes away by itself. Frustrating, but I know you'll take the frustration as long as it does go away!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

If it all disappears and NEVER returns...

Vet says sodium and potassium are from the vomiting and diarrhea...I just like to check and double check everything....after Mocha and this incident with Mystik, I am going to be the cat owner from H....


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Yes, document everything. When a crisis hits, the more we have written down the better picture we have and that we can give the vets...

I am so glad she is so much more herself, and I hope she stays on that track. 

I know this has be very TOUGH on you, Carrie. But you have done well in a very scary situation. You have done very well, girl.

Mocha I know is so proud of you. Mystik certainly has benefitted from all that you have learned with Mocha's situation. Which means that at the very least, what you learned thru Mocha has not been if vain. 

It's a small consolation, I know, but still a consolation none the less. 
Get some rest.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! What Marie just wrote!!
Mocha is VERY proud of her Mommy and I'm sure is Purring her approval Big Time!
Carrie, well done!!:thumbup::thumbup:
HUGS!!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks marie and Sharon.
Mocha will always be with me.....and everything I learned from her illness will carry into every aspect of my life. I am happy that her lessons may have saved Mystik's life....but I'd still do anything to have her back. She was my love kitty...these ones I love and am scared for, but I know they serve other purposes too.

Despite my husband having only a minor connection to him, he has since learned to love cats (he has all of them playing right now...brave soul) and he is learning all about their care. He used to be the "just a cat, don't need a vet" type...but now he is researching everything I send his way and learning a lot. He isn't flipping out at the vet bills this time. We even had an interesting conversation about declawing. He thought it meant trimming nails....the look of horror on his face when I described it.....some people lost a lot of his respect that instant!

Mystik is really playing tonight....she even went outside on her harness for a walk almost to the end of the driveway. She is up in "poundages" (my nephew's word for weight)....1.36 kg last night and 1.43 kg tonight...so YEAH!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

So glad to hear Mystik is getting better and hope it keeps going that way. Big hugs to you all from Dubai


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh YAY! I'm sure you'll have a couple of anxious days yet, but it seems like there is really significant improvement this time, so I hope you can relax a bit more now!

And good for your husband for being open to learning about cats and taking an active role in their care! Mocha cleared the path, and your current cuties are working to complete what she started.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I know how you feel about losing Mocha. Since losing Josie six weeks ago I have been super paranoid about my other two. If they're under the bed I worry, but then am relieved when I see they're just sleeping. I hate going into my bedroom now, it feels so sad in there. (And living alone doesn't help)

But I have learned ALOT since she passed away, mainly about the high protein, low carb diet. Before, I thought just high quality wet food was great until I read that not all high quality wet food was equal. This diet change has made my other two older kitties more energetic and playful with eachother. They act so much younger now!

Give your Mocha spirit kisses and hugs for me. Josie, I feel, is always with me wherever I am. And, yes...It is soooo hard without her. But I thank my stars every day I had the honor to love her.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so relieved to hear the updates! Thank goodness Mystik is feeling more like herself.
You should feel very proud of yourself, making it through this time so well. After Teddy kitten died and we got Skye, then Skye fell ill, I was shaking...it was so hard to keep going, but we have to, yk? You did mocha proud!! Great that your hubby is getting so invested in the care of your new babies!
More healing vibes and loads of love


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Yes I know what you mean about would take Mocha back in an instant.

On Aug, 22, just a week and a half away, it will be 2 years since my BELOVED Blues went to the Bridge (and on Oct 31, her sister, my SWEETHEART Rhythm) I would take them back in a millisecond.

I still cry from time to time, missing them so, but it's not as heavy as it used to be. And both Harmony and Cricket have benefited greatly from what I learned.

I am a much more knowledgeable kitty "mama" now.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

How is Mystik doing?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for asking. We haven't figured out what caused it; no one has been able to tell us what the 3 high blood values could mean as this doesn't seem like a normal cat illness. Mystik is back to her usual fireball self. She does still have very softly formed poos and I am trying to monitor her volume of pee just for my own sake of mind. She scoots her bum still...grrrr. Her weight is slightly more than she was before getting sick. She takes her Clavamox begrudgingly...but is eating, drinking, and stealing from our other kitten's dishes again.

Just to give everyone an idea about how fast things go with a kitten:
Aug 4 - 1560g
Aug 6 - not eating; to the vet/no vet concerns
Aug 8 - 1440g - back to vet/could be infection....monitor over weekend 
Aug 9 - 1400g (started syringe feeding that night)
Aug 10 - 1410g 
Aug 11 - Vet visit; antibiotics...3 hours later was eating....1360g 
Aug 10 - 1430g...eating but still has diarrhea
Aug 13 - 1570g
Aug 14 - 1640g

Next time...vet is going to get a "give her fluids and antibiotics" right away...


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad she is doing better. Could be the soft stool from the AB?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Could be MsPepper....just ironic when it was prescribed for diarrhea, vomiting, not eating! I am just happy it is NOT runny anymore....hoping once we are through this round, the bum scooting stops too...it is rather annoying to have to wash floors and clean my few carpets so much!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Make sure you add pro-bios when the anti-bios are done...


----------

